# LoVey is flying so well!



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I can't believe how well she nanuvers as she flies! She lands just where she wants and does mid-air, hairpin turns. She's been adventuring farther away from me but will fly over to me as if she's checking in for comfort from me lol. I have her ceiling play area almost finished, and can't wait to see how she likes it. I need to get a couple cup hooks on the ceiling that I'm hoping my very tall son will do for me. I'll take pictures when it's done, which I'm hoping will be within the week!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great! Glad to hear LoVey is doing well with her aeronautical acrobatics.*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *That's great! Glad to hear LoVey is doing well with her aeronautical acrobatics.*


Im so surprised that she's doing so well right from the start. It's as if she's been flying for years. I'll admit it's going to take me some time to get used to her zipping past me at 90 miles an hour 🚦... Haha!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Does she like to do close fly-bys of your head? (Top Gun music, playing...)*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Does she like to do close fly-bys of your head? (Top Gun music, playing...)*


"It's time to buzz the tower!".
"No Maverick!"
"Talk to me Goose!"

OH my gosh, yes! She even landed on my face a couple times. Not aggressive, just a friendly upclose visit lol.She has a thing about my glasses and landed right on the nose piece. I try not to jump and startle her, but she seems to be fearful of nothing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I went through the Danger Zone
Headed right into the Danger Zone...
I went through the DANGER ZONE!!!*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *I went through the Danger Zone
> Headed right into the Danger Zone...
> I went through the DANGER ZONE!!!*


Your comment inspired me to rewatch that movie. I had that and Dirty Dancing on a VHS tape (years ago), and watched them so much the tape wore thin haha!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those are two of my favorites! I have them on DVD so I can see them periodically!*


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I own both of them too! LoVey was chirping away to the music when I was watching Top Gun the other day. Maybe she's got a crush on Maverick haha!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Probably does!! My birds love the music too. *


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Probably does!! My birds love the music too. *


I wish I was more familiar with music. I'd like to be able to identify the instruments she responds to. I was watching Andy Griffith and the Mayberry marching band came on. She was chirping and dancing to it. 💃 🦜 🎶


----------

